# Dramatic Green Eyez (on Asian girl) [link]



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I got inspired to make a tutorial after posting my bridal pics in the FOTD section.
I got a friend over, did a few looks on her and took pics of every step i took.

You can find the Green look here:

http://www.hennaspirit.com/Green/index.html

Enjoy!

Feedback is welcome


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 7, 2006)

I love your tutorials so much, I loved the bridal make up you & your other pink look but I think this one is the best. The blending just looks fantastic. Please post more!! lol


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, you look amazing.  Love the before and after shot.  I really like this look.  How did you blend after you applied the humid and then sump olive under it? WIndshield wiper motion? left to right? circular?  Thanks for any tips


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 7, 2006)

That's not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a friend of mine, but yep, she is one hot girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sort of do all of the blending motions lol, but mainly do circular movements to blend the shadows


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 7, 2006)

u'r awsome!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW no offense to everyone else but this is probbaly the MOST informative tutorial Ive ever seen! The diagrams are VERY helpfull! And the before and after shot is awesome also! You really do such stunning work! Im sure your tuts take a really long time but PLEASE post more lol!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks again very hot and helpful


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 7, 2006)

I love the eyes! Great tutorial


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## hundove (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh my, this is awesome!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thanks soooooooooo much!!!! Thanks for making a tutorial similar to my taste!! 
I love your taste and awesome blending!!!
You RULE!!!!!


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 7, 2006)

that is so beautiful, awesome color selection


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 7, 2006)

omg your tutorials so elaborate and thorough. I loved this one so much!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 7, 2006)

this one is my fav! i'm trying this look tonight!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 8, 2006)

You are amazingly talented.  Your friend is a beauty.


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow that is sooooo amazing, gosh. I HAVE to get Humid and a few of those others so I can try this, wow!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 8, 2006)

WOW! Very informative tutorial. You are very talented!


----------



## Salynn (Jul 8, 2006)

Love love  your tutorials!! 
Your blending is just wonderful! the colors look great on you too!!


----------



## angelwings (Jul 8, 2006)

That is an excellent tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 8, 2006)

it just looks awesome.


----------



## hinna (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, she looks so alluring. Love love love the make-up!
I am most definately going to pick up all those shadows and try to replicate this look. Thankyou for taking the time to do this! Just wow!


----------



## Dana72 (Jul 8, 2006)

That is an excellent tutorial - love the greens


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 8, 2006)

I absolutely love all THREE of your tuts! They are easy to follow, concise, etc. Just lovely..


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 8, 2006)

That is hotttt!!!!!!!


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jul 8, 2006)

*wow*

simply stunning. 
Carol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 8, 2006)

Ur just awsome i love the colors u used


----------



## Jaim (Jul 8, 2006)

That is one hell of a good tutorial!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 8, 2006)

That was amazing


----------



## hader.dig (Jul 8, 2006)

wow really nice!! i should be trying


----------



## devin (Jul 9, 2006)

oh wow!! that is one fabulous tutorial! so much detail....i love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great job and beautiful work!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 9, 2006)

Great look.  Your explanations were really good.


----------



## prima (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, thank you, this is incredibly useful to me. I have Humid, but never knew how to use it well, and her coloring is similar to mine. Wonderful job!


----------



## Pootle_around (Jul 10, 2006)

This is beautiful. thank you


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jul 10, 2006)

That is amazing. She honestly looks like a total different person.


----------



## JustME (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow I love that look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I could do that...


----------



## jeanna (Jul 10, 2006)

Amazing work! I'm trying to specialize in bridal makeup and your posts are very inspirational 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What foundation(s) do you recommend for bridal work?


----------



## mia88 (Jul 11, 2006)

You are crazy amazing! I love your tutorial and thanks so much for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very helpful. Wonder if you'd travel to NZ for my wedding one day heeh


----------



## kengsum (Jul 11, 2006)

Amazing... Love your work!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job!! 

It's such a wonderful tutorial, I like the graphics on the left and the before/after pic, really really nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll definitely try that one, thanks a lot!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 11, 2006)

This is th best tutorial i've ever seen as the results are WOW!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 11, 2006)

THANKS everyone!


----------



## cloverette (Jul 11, 2006)

amazing! i have all the mentioned e/s except for femme noir. i'm going to try out this look!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 12, 2006)

I like that!! im going to try that tommorow


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 12, 2006)

that looks fab!!


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jul 12, 2006)

A-MAZING tutorial! 
Not only is the make-up beautiful, but it is so thoroughly explained!


----------



## joraye (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't have all these colors but the format of the tutorial is AMAZING!  I love your paper face diagrams to the left on e/s placement - that would really help me on other tuts!


----------



## aziza (Jul 27, 2006)

Whew! Amazing!


----------



## MAC Mel (Jul 29, 2006)

wow..you have the best tutorials...give us more..lol thanks a whole bunch.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Another Stunning Tut! :notworthy: Keep Them Coming Girlie!


----------



## scrapbookromance (Sep 2, 2006)

this is a great look! I love greens, and I'm definately going to have to give this a try! I would have used a dark brown liner and mascara for it, but the black works too.


----------



## emeyez (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow great look and tutorial!


----------



## kaneda (Nov 19, 2006)

great tutorial!  I bought humid and sumptous olive yesterday, and I've been having problems working out how to apply it - am going to give this look a try now


----------



## snowkei (Nov 19, 2006)

love ur tut!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 19, 2006)

all your work is HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## nidainvincible (Dec 18, 2006)

this is such an amazing tutorial!!
i'm definately going to try it =]
i love green


----------



## brown_eyes (Dec 20, 2006)

wow, thats amazing, I love it. Thanks for informative tutoring.


----------



## indetails (Dec 24, 2006)

thats absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 24, 2006)

g-g-g-ggggorgeousss!!! def going to try this look tonight. thanks so much!


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 27, 2006)

this is  very  beautiful look  . thank  you . You look  amazing


----------

